
How to update your Wallaroo Python applications to the new API - nitbix
https://blog.wallaroolabs.com/2018/01/how-to-update-your-wallaroo-python-applications-to-the-new-api/
======
nitbix
Hi! I'm the author of this post, please feel free to get in touch or ask
questions here, on our mailing list
([https://groups.io/g/wallaroo](https://groups.io/g/wallaroo)), or on IRC
([https://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#wallaroo](https://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#wallaroo)).
Also, a bit shout out to all the HN folks that helped us with comments and
feedback on our Python API, which helped us make it so much better!

